# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Juarez 2045", adventure sci-fi film, Chris Le, Abrupt Studios, 2017, USA, Canada

## Airicist

Website - juarez2045.com

c-legfx.com

youtube.com/achrislefilm

facebook.com/juarez2045

twitter.com/clegfx

"Juarez 2045" on Kickstarter

"Juarez 2045" on Wikipedia

"Juarez 2045" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Juarez 2045 - Trailer #1

Published on Jun 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Juarez 2045 - Kickstarter

Published on Jun 18, 2015

----------

